# Post your favorite bully stick pics!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok - here's a couple of mine ....


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Here are 2 of Schroeder I think are cute.



















I know these aren't bully sticks (they're ribs) but I don't have any good photos of Phoebe with bully stick, they are really blurry so I hope these are ok.



















EDIT: Oh wait here is one of Phoebe spooning with her bully stick haha


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Bully 4 You!*

we luvz our bully stix! thank you Brody! nom nom nom....









ruh roh! we did'n noze we ken only eatz deeze bully stix in de ketchen


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG these are all too cute!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Frankie and Ben a whole year ago!!! My has Benny grown!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

All of these are adorable..every one..


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG I am dying here looking at these pics....They are all wonderful!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay bullys! dexter's fav

dexter's award winning antler shot that won him more bullys
































































is not bully but i happy boy!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

T I love the shots of them sharing! What good pups. My guys would NOT share. Unless maybe it was a 12 inch and they were at either end. And there would probably still be growling (Phoebe)


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

These pics are all so cute!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Quinn said:


> T I love the shots of them sharing! What good pups. My guys would NOT share. Unless maybe it was a 12 inch and they were at either end. And there would probably still be growling (Phoebe)


Thank you Quinn!  That was one of the things I loved about them having the bully sticks is watching them share them like that everyday. It was a regular occurrence to see them lined up like that trying to get a nibble. :lol: The cute faces were endless. I stopped giving the bullies when they all had that bout with the gastrointestinal stuff recently. Since we weren't sure what caused it, the vet suggested only their food for a long while. Poor babies. 

I never tried the 12" sticks. I always bought the lil 6" sticks. The 6" sticks lasted sometime a month with all 4 of them nibbling on them. :lol:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

everyone has such cute pics x


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

T lol Jade is almost the same size as the chewy! lol ;-)


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

WOWOWOW! Can you say completely adorable! I want Jade! Haha


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey now lol If anyones getting Jade its me....T said already....she's pocketed up and waiting for me lol Right T? ;-) lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I'd say we could "half" her, but there isn't enough of her to half. :lol: Maybe we can all share her? She'll be a Traveling Chi Wee.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody says "Jade belongs to me and ONLY me!"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jade loves her handsome stud, Brody. :love7: She sends her love and kisses.  She says one day we'll make beautiful babies, honey. :lol: :wink: Can't you just see them traveling across the Country side with their lil nap sacks to get to each other? :lol: That would make such a cute movie.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> Jade loves her handsome stud, Brody. :love7: She sends her love and kisses.  She says one day we'll make beautiful babies, honey. :lol: :wink: Can't you just see them traveling across the Country side with their lil nap sacks to get to each other? :lol: That would make such a cute movie.


AWWWWWW..... I can see it now!  That would be so cute!! :hello1:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL!!! As long as they stop by and visit me I guess that would be ok....my lil Jade and my handsome Brody! How perfect is that!!?? lol ;-)


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, I will settle with one of their puppies then


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


>




OMG I love all these pictures.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

ooo! ooo! had to add my fav, u may hav seen these all ready...buuut:hello1:

nnnaarrrr!










Shorties are tufff!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

mine dont like bully sticks


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Heres mine with their bully sticks today in he garden. 














































And this one just cos i like it!


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

What a great bunch of pictures!!! I need to find some bully sticks for Enzo!


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

YUM!









and bully stick yoga


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

The bully stick yoga! Thats brilliant!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> OMG I love all these pictures.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

i know this is an old thread but i just had to add some lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh havent seen a bully stick like that Tracilea, all twisty and 2 tone.
Looks good! x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

cute pics Tracilea.

I love this thread !!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Who is there???


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awwww such cute pics. 

daisy yu are adorable x


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Not a bully stick, but our staffies rawhide chew..
He likes to think he can eat it hehe


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I just had to make comment that I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEE all these bully stick pics! lol I am thinking of starting a thread tonight of sunbathing chi's lol


----------

